# Favorite song when blazed..



## IregAt420 (Aug 26, 2010)

Check it out, post your favorite song to listen to when high. 
Post the one you that really gets to you. Makes you trip out in amazing ways.
Atleast thats what happens to me when i listen to Tom Pettys Roll Another Joint, or anything Zakk Wylde and Dimebag Darrel (r.i.p) 

I plan on checking out everythinig that gets posted so keep em comin cuz im finally high and i wanna just chill and get my trip on. Been about 3 weeks.

-Reg


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Aug 26, 2010)

i feel kid cudi 

sky might fall or up up and away


----------



## dbkick (Aug 26, 2010)

Anything by Rush! Row 22 at red rocks def smelled like MY weed.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 26, 2010)

theres many in my book, not just one.
[video=youtube;K7A2acBVENA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7A2acBVENA[/video]
this one just seems to take you back to a simpler time.
[video=youtube;cPebujf7iAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPebujf7iAA[/video]


----------



## Nark' (Aug 26, 2010)

Smokin Buddah by krayzie bone....for the past 7 years!!! 


[video=youtube;zeC22aRL0Yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeC22aRL0Yg[/video]


----------



## Zerox1215 (Aug 26, 2010)

Under mi sensi-barrington levy
Bam bam-sister Nancy
2am-slightly stoopid


----------



## woonins (Aug 26, 2010)

Too many to list but here we go....
No Quarter-Led
shine on u crazy diamond(parts 1-9) -Pink F
Salt Water Sound- Zero 7
Dark Water and Stars- Natural Calamity.

Listen to them stoned. Perfect.


----------



## x<Juniper][niartS>x (Aug 26, 2010)

The Doors (feat. Snoop Dog)- Riders on the Storm


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 26, 2010)

hear this song with bass getting high it gets me pumped
[youtube]VjgxAwWSNyc[/youtube]


----------



## MellowHaze (Aug 26, 2010)

got to be a bit of the FLC 

i cant get with that shmoove version is such a chilled out song man


[video=youtube;YiTNkleiMFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiTNkleiMFc[/video]



[video=youtube;1AVTjHlRiP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AVTjHlRiP4[/video]



[video=youtube;Qs31mcEJ7Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs31mcEJ7Ds[/video]


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Aug 27, 2010)

Here man:

[video=youtube;jE7O79eELb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE7O79eELb4[/video]
[video=youtube;i44dnljEnK4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i44dnljEnK4[/video]
[video=youtube;H6R-u99hyIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6R-u99hyIg[/video]

holla back if you need more of those type of joints i got tonz of dat shit


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 27, 2010)

here is my choices

[video=youtube;6jIB05tFo2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jIB05tFo2w[/video]

[video=youtube;rhggr0Br37c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhggr0Br37c[/video]


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;TtbrY6QrgPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtbrY6QrgPw[/video]

[video=youtube;Z9IODJdi3GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9IODJdi3GA[/video]

[video=youtube;u5C2WVCruPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5C2WVCruPM[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 27, 2010)

Allllllll Depennds On The Mood. And the quality of budddha-hah!


----------



## MellowHaze (Aug 28, 2010)

sirwolf said:


> here is my choices
> 
> [video=youtube;6jIB05tFo2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jIB05tFo2w[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;rhggr0Br37c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhggr0Br37c[/video]



good choice the mars volta are awsome


----------



## hippypicker (Aug 29, 2010)

Drive it Like You Stole it- Glitch Mob
[video=youtube;6_nLlL1mwKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_nLlL1mwKI[/video]


----------



## kether noir (Aug 29, 2010)

one of my fondest muses, music....

lenorad cohen the future 
[video=youtube;1UDE0Bu9bRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UDE0Bu9bRk[/video]

[video=youtube;C5jcgJ3RNpo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5jcgJ3RNpo[/video]

[video=youtube;il4VDf-ugPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il4VDf-ugPI[/video]
some lady playing a philip glass song very well, but i do love this song


----------



## The Ruiner (Aug 29, 2010)

Easy answer.... the 64 minute epic DOPESMOKER by Sleep. Or absolutely any Phillip Glass.


----------



## Krokaine (Aug 30, 2010)

The Expendables - Ganja Smugglin' 

I found this song smokin some dro for one of my first times and I have LOVED it ever since...This is a badass guitar song...i don't really listen to the words when it does it

give the intro time becuase it gets amazing


----------

